# Placed 3rd at first IFBB pro show



## cnriagu (Sep 25, 2018)

Did my debut show in classic physique at hurricane classic pro in Clearwater, FL. 






Ended up 3rd behind 2 guys who just competed at the 2018 mr.olympia!

If u guys are interested,  I can post an overview of my diet, training and such. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## striffe (Sep 28, 2018)

You look great. I would be interested in your diet leading up to the show.


----------



## CompoundLifts31 (Sep 28, 2018)

cnriagu said:


> Did my debut show in classic physique at hurricane classic pro in Clearwater, FL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats man!! You look chizzled!! 

Sent from my LG-SP320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Sep 28, 2018)

You look amazing man, awesome!! Congrats...


----------



## cnriagu (Sep 28, 2018)

Thanks guys.
I’m actually competing this weekend at the legion sports fest in Long Beach  this weekend!
Excited and nervous as there are quite a few olympia competitors in the contest.
I’ll post more after this weekend!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ketsugo (Sep 29, 2018)

You??  Look fantastic


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 29, 2018)

SICK back, shoulders and hamstrings from the rear


----------



## Viking (Oct 1, 2018)

You look fantastic. How did you peak for the show?


----------



## BEASTZ6 (Oct 2, 2018)

You look really good!


----------



## ProFIT (Oct 4, 2018)

Great physique. It's good to see a pro posting on here.


----------



## Victory (Oct 16, 2018)

You look great. How did you get on at the Legion sports fest?


----------



## AnaSCI (Oct 16, 2018)

Great work!  Congrats


----------



## Aton (Oct 16, 2018)

You look great cnriagu!

Congrats on the 3rd place win. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weltweite (Oct 20, 2018)

Hams are super dry
Definitely interested in how you prepped


----------



## cnriagu (Oct 22, 2018)

Sorry for late replies, been adjusting to normal life after this unexpected contest season
FIRST, THANKS FOR ALL THE CONGRATS. MEANS A TON TO ME TO HAVE SUPPORT FROM MY FELLOW BROTHERS IN IRON!!

My last show (legion sports fest) didn’t go as well as I would like but it happens.
I felt I looked good but the head judge emphasized and size at this show. It’s true that judging is subjective in this activity, as the week before the head judge told me i had a package that should be rewarded, BUT some of his colleagues will prefer the mass monsters(for classic) due to their affinity to open bodybuilding! 
I just can’t complain too much as this contest season was amazing and such a great learning experience!  
From winning my state overall in both classic and open bodybuilding and then my pro card 2 weeks later (at 42 years young against 30+ competitors who I could have fathered half lol), a 3rd at my first pro show and additional motivation from my last show to bring in a slightly bigger package without compromising what I believe classic should be!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnriagu (Oct 22, 2018)

As far as prep, I’ll post my diet,training and such but realize I do prep for others so this plan is tailored to me




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnriagu (Oct 22, 2018)

Basic Contest diet

M1:
Whole eggs
Turkey bacon (uncured) 

M2:
chix with broccoli slaw
Almonds

M3:
flank steak/ground sirloin 
Asparagus or spinach 
Pineapple

M4:
Chix
1 large sweet potato

Pre/intra
Creatine/ EAA/ citrulline etc with cab source

Post workout
Banana then shake 30-45 min later

M5:
Salmon/flank steak 
1 cup rice 


M6:
Egg whites
Spinach

M7:
Greek yogurt with isolate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnriagu (Oct 22, 2018)

Training followed a modified push pull legs routine for my weaknesses

Chest and shoulders 
Quad focused, hams
Back and shoulders (shoulders being a weak part).
Ham focused, quads
Arms were done 2x week during lunch break(30min) when I had the time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnriagu (Oct 22, 2018)

Supps would be standard contest stuff...

Test, deca, mast, tren, winni, halo added in that order 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Concreteguy (Oct 27, 2018)

This is wonderful insight that brings value to the forum friend. I truly hope you stick around.  Thank you so much for sharing. You look incredible!


----------



## IRONFIST (Nov 7, 2018)

great work!!


----------



## ldbruffey (Nov 22, 2018)

Great physique 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nspaletta (Nov 26, 2018)

Looked great man keep it up!


----------



## Tank211 (Nov 26, 2018)

Great physique my friend!


----------



## gold2000 (Jan 7, 2019)

solid info for us thanks


----------



## XlKiwi (Jan 7, 2019)

Fucken brilliant mate you looked tops!!


----------



## AGGRO (Jan 24, 2019)

Crazy physique!


----------



## joe1988 (Jun 20, 2022)

Shredded


----------

